# A bittersweet ending for Redd



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The day Ray Allen left the scene in Milwaukee was a sad one for nearly everyone involved.
> 
> It even was that way for the man who eventually replaced him as the franchise's shooting guard and marquee player, Michael Redd.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119653454.html


----------

